# Marina Slim S10 - how to set-up



## FONE (May 21, 2013)

Got a Marina Slim S10 HOB filter as a part of a package deal, and have been using it at the office.

I'm worried the filtering isn't great, because of the design [I suspect the third compartment doesn't have the same amount of flow as the rest of the filter].

Has anyone used one of these, and made modifications [in different media, etc] that you feel have been successful?

Please help. Thanks!


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

I just looked at a bunch of photos of that filter on Google. I've never seen it in person. Judging by the way it's designed, I'd say you could just get some Aquaclear sponge (1 AC110 sponge will be enough) and cut it to fit the filter. Just fill the whole compartment with foam. Makes for very good bio and mech filtration.


----------



## Rigio (Jul 23, 2013)

I have one, it came with my 10 gallon aquarium as well. My suggestion is throw it out and buy an aqua clear 20. They are terrible filters, I found most of the water avoids the filter and flows over the wall beside the intake and down the spill way. also after 2-3 months the flow diminished to a mere trickle, I cleaned it out and the flow was slightly better but no where near the original flow. I went a bought a AC20 that day and have been thankful since then.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I only recommend ac hobs, second best ive seen is aqueon, but ac is much cheaper to maintain with more media options


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

When I used a s10 I just ditched their cartridges, I just put a bag of bio and some floss and called it a day, not the prettiest but worked well 
Best way to solve it? Canister  just kidding


----------

